# Cod4 impure client problem



## AotShrapnel (Oct 1, 2009)

I have had this game for more then a year and love playing it. After a while i decided to try the zombie mods(btd) and downloaded 1.7 to be current and play these servers. However 1.7 did nothing but trouble and i soon wanted it gone. So i restored my computer to before i downloaded 1.7 and then problems got worse. First it started with me clicking on mp and continuing to a server all the way to "setting up game" then exiting to show a message:

"impure client detected invalid .IWD files referenced programfiles/activision/callofduty4-modernwarfare/main/IW_13.IWD"

Now i quickly got on google and found that this issue was very common. I then found the solution to simply delete the file at its source. After deleting it another problem occurred. This one wont even let the game start. After i click on mp it goes straight to:

"couldnt load image 'loadscreen_mp_broadcast_small'

I highly regret ever uploading 1.7 and just simply want to play the normal 1.6 servers again. Please help!!!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Try uninstalling the game using Revo Uninstaller] and try going online from the start, then if it works update to 1.6.


----------

